# Baby Pigeon found in garden



## terrim1970

Hi, I found a baby pigeon in my garden a few days ago, my kittens were terrorising it but didn't actually harm it....think they weren't quite sure what to do with it! I brought it inside, it's quite big, grey feathers with a few yellow bits sticking out. It's in a puppy crate which I've put a towel in the bottom and stuck paper around the inside. For the first 2 days I was hand feeding it peas and corn, but now it happily eats on it's own. It cannot fly yet, I've been letting it out on my kids trampoline which has netting all around it...I stay with it of course...it seems to enjoy flapping around. Any idea how long it will be before it starts flying and is it ok to just release it when it starts flying? I can't keep it as I have 2 kittens.


----------



## Skyeking

*Thank you for rescuing the baby.

Here is a link to caring for a baby pigeons and also rescue centers in UK

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm*


----------



## Feefo

It sounds like a wood pigeon or a stock dove...does it have a white stripe across its wing when it opens it to flap? Unless its parents have recognised it and will look after it when it starts to fly (they usually continue feeding their babies for a week or two after they leave the nest, teaching them where to find food) it will be better off in a rescue centre where it can mix and learn from other pigeons of its kind and be released with them which will protect him from predators. 

Can you tell us roughly where you are?


----------



## terrim1970

It's definitely a wood pigeon. We are in Worthing, West Sussex and I understand there is a rescue centre at Sidlesham so I will call them tomorrow and see if they can help. The parents don't seem to be around at all, the baby squeaks constantly when it's outside and I watch from a safe distance but they haven't put in an appearance.


----------



## Skyeking

terrim1970 said:


> It's definitely a wood pigeon. .



*I will move your thread to the correct forum then, thank you. *


----------



## John_D

Baby woodie now at Brent Lodge Bird Hospital, to be raised and released in due course with other woodies.


----------



## Skyeking

John_D said:


> Baby woodie now at Brent Lodge Bird Hospital, to be raised and released in due course with other woodies.


*Thanks for the happy update, John.*


----------



## terrim1970

Thank you again for your help John....glad baby pigeon is in safe hands.


----------

